# Super Heros



## Daskini

Okay so a while ago I said I'd post this... These are just some pitures I've been commissioned to do for a lady who found me through various connections (ahahahaha MAKE FRIENDS, IT WORKS TRUST ME O.O )
Basically her original request was for her son as a super hero (so she could hang the pictures in his room.) I asked what kind of heros he likes, She gave me some examples. Batman, Spiderman, The Hulk and Wolverine. So... I got to work making a Batman and Robin piece. But in curiosity, i started doing a couple of the others too. 
And now she wants all three with a fourth of her nephew as the Flash. 
Its going to be a loooonggg project, but well worth it! Heres my concept art! 
Please excuse the... execution. XD They are works in progress and will change.


----------



## Susan Mulno

How exciting for the child receiving this! Great idea!


----------



## Daskini

@Susan Mulno
Yeah that kid is gonna be so happy ahahaha


----------



## TerryCurley

How cool that is. 

I agree having friends is a good thing. Friends and friends of friends and online FB friends have been to date all my sales (and they are meager). The first time I sell to a complete stranger I'm going to do a happy dance. I'm definitely not in it for the money. There is no way I could break even on my paintings, but I so do love the idea of someone liking my work well enough to want to buy it.


----------



## Daskini

@TerryCurley It'll happen! haha I never thought it would happen to me though... I usually just sold to people I knew, but I never got a real commission out of it. But this one came through from a guy I met at a new years convention - Told me he owned a 3D printer and was looking for an artist to make designs for him. It wasnt till later this year he realised the designs I was making were too detailed and he couldnt use them till he upgraded the printer, but he had a customer he was talking to about artwork and somehow he mixed my artwork into the conversation hahaha I guess i got lucky


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

so cool you have commissions to do..I still don't have any D: I think they know my part isn't ready ; - ;


----------



## FanKi

Wooooho, I would love to see this project finished, that mom had a great idea >.<


----------



## leighann

Awesome!!! ;-) who doesn't love superheros??


----------



## Erilia

Oh god that's so awesome ! :vs_OMG: You do great work dude !


----------



## chanda95

These are so so cool! I love the wolverine one. Great job!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Great idea.. and good job with it!


----------



## David Dream

This is so awesome! Very nice, very cool........... I will try try try :vs_karate:


----------



## Sorin

There's quite a diversified market in such. Quite a few people hire painters to design murals for kids' rooms & such. Even Man Caves. One of my FB friends is considered one of "the" comic based artists & he travels all over..


----------



## David Dream

Wowwwww. It's very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

